# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άναξ [Anax - Μινιόν]

## Espresso Venezia

> Πολλές νέες κατασκευές βλέπω στις τροποποιητικές δηλώσεις για την γραμμή Θάσο-Κεραμωτή. Aραγε που να κατασκευάζονται?? Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε.
> 
> 18  --  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ        ΑΛΥΚΗ (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ)  --  ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΥ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ Ν.Ε.  --  ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΚΕΡΑΜΩΤΗ
> 36  --  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ        ΘΕΑΓΕΝΗΣ Ο ΘΑΣΙΟΣ (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ)  --  ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΑΣΟΣ Ν.Ε.  --  ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΚΕΡΑΜΩΤΗ
> _45  --  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ        ΜΙΝΙΟΝ (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ)  --  ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ Ν.Ε.  --  ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΚΕΡΑΜΩΤΗ_





> Ποιός μπορεί να ξέρει......
> 
> Μπορεί να έχουν προγραμματιστεί για να ναυπηγηθούν είτε σε Θεσσαλονίκη  (ναυπηγεία Πυλαίας), είτε Αμαλιάπολη, είτε σε συνδυασμό αυτών των δύο  "περιοχών". Ή μπορεί ακόμα να ισχύουν για κάποιο - κάποια τα όσα έγραψα  πριν λίγο _εδώ_. Θα δούμε εν καιρώ λοιπόν......
> 
> Αυτό που μπορώ πάντως τώρα να σχολιάσω για το τρίτο πλοίο, το _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_,  είναι πως εκ του ονόματος του συνάγεται ότι θα είναι ένα μικρό πλοίο -  φέρρυ (ΜΙΝΙΟΝ = κάτι πολύ μικρό σε μέγεθος, μικρούτσικο, μικρότερο από  το "κλασικό" μέγεθος).





> Να προσθέσω σε όσα έγραψα στο αμέσως  προηγούμενο ποστ, πως και τα τρία φέρρυ που αναφέρονται στις τακτικές  δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης ως προς ναυπήγηση για την γραμμή Θάσου -  Κεραμωτής, (θα) ανήκουν στην ΘΑΣΟΣ ΦΕΡΡΥΣ (Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Καβάλας),  κανένα στην ΑΝΕΘ. 
> 
>  .........Και τέλος, ως εταιρεία του _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ η ίδια με του _ΑΓΙΟΥ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_ (ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ Ν.Ε.)





> Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν είναι ότι  στην Αμαλιάπολη εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου έχει ξεκινήσει το *ΜΙΝΙΟΝ*  το οποίο θα είναι περίπου 100 μέτρα και είναι του Κου. Μητσόπουλου.  Καλή αρχή και καλά τελειώματα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να ....δούμε και  καμιά φωτο.





> Άρα φίλτατε Παντελεήμων (και εφόσον  βέβαια αποδειχθεί ακριβής η πληροφορία σου για τα 100 μέτρα του νέου  πλοίου)  τρία τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Η ότι οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας  του δεν γνωρίζουν την έννοια της λέξης (ονόματος) _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_,  ή ότι πέραν της γνωστοτάτης υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη ερμηνεία - απόδοση  της (την οποία εγώ δεν γνωρίζω), ή τέλος ότι διαθέτουν πολύ ....χιούμορ  ώστε να βαπτίσουν ένα πλοίο εκατοντάμετρο .....ΜΙΝΙΟΝ !!!!!


Όταν έχεις φίλους σαν τον Παντελή (pantelis2009), τι τους θέλεις τους .....αδελφούς !!!!! Μιας και λοιπόν έχει διασυνδέσεις ως γνωστόν εις όλην την ελληνικήν επικράτειαν, η απάντηση και ταυτόχρονα διευκρίνιση για το όνομα του νέου αμφίπλωρου _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, μας ήρθε άμεσα.

Το όνομα _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ δώθηκε στο πλοίο χάριν των παιδιών του κ. Μητσόπουλου, τα οποία αγαπάνε πολύ ώς παιχνίδι τα _"μικρά ανθρωπάκια"_ που φέρουν το ίδιο όνομα !!!!! Οπωσδήποτε πρωτοτυπεί ευχάριστα η εταιρεία με αυτήν την ονοματοδοσία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν είναι ...των παιδιών, αλλά της μικρής κόρης και όπως όλοι ξέρουμε....οι μπαμπάδες κάνουν κωλοτούμπες. Λες να έχει και φωτο από τα ΜΙΝΙΟΝ στα σαλόνια και εξωτερικά????? 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εσωτερικά Παντελή δεν το βλέπω και τόσο απίθανο να υπάρξει κάποια διακόσμηση βασισμένη στα minion, ίσως και απλά κάποιος χώρος για παιδιά στο σαλόνι, με ανάλογες εικόνες - χρωματισμό. Εξωτερικά όμως το βλέπω κάπως δύσκολο, και διότι θα φάνταζε κάπως εκκεντρικό τουλάχιστον για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, αλλά κυρίως διότι μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό η εταιρεία άλλαξε στα πλοία της μοτίβα χρωματισμού με τον πετυχημένο συνδυασμό που πρωτολανσάρισε το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ.

----------


## γλυφα

το μινιον ινιον.jpgιν 3.jpgμιν 4.jpgμινιον 1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου _γλυφα_ σε ευχαριστούμε για τις πρώτες και μοναδικές φωτό στο διαδίκτυο του νέου αμφίπλωρου _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο αμφίπλωρο έχει προγραμματιστεί να δρομολογηθεί στην Θάσο από το επόμενο καλοκαίρι, και από ότι μαθαίνω θα έχει καμπούνι στις μία από τις δύο πλώρες του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα νέο αμφίπλωρο το ¶ναξ έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται στα ναυπηγεία Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα.
Ευχόμαστε καλά τελειώματα και πιστεύω να δούμε και καμία φωτο από την κατασκευή του.
*«¶ναξ» , καινούργιο-μεγάλο αμφίδρομο φέρι μποτ*Στο ναυπηγείο του Βόλου κατασκευάζεται το νέο φέρι μποτ της εταιρίας Μητσόπουλου. Πρόκειται για το φέρι μποτ με την ονομασία «¶ναξ» που καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα είναι έτοιμο ως το τέλος του έτους. Το μήκος του είναι 100 μέτρα και το πλάτος του 20. Θα είναι αμφίδρομο με χωρητικότητα 240 επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχάριστη όπως πάντα η είδηση κατασκευής ενός νέου πλοίου. Με το καλό να ολοκληρωθεί και να καθελκυστεί το _ΑΝΑΞ_, αλλά........ με το συμπάθειο κιόλας........ υπάρχουν κάποια ερωτηματικά.

1ον. Όπως είχαμε δει στις προηγούμενες δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης, η εταιρεία _είχε "έμμεσα" αναγγείλει_ την ναυπήγηση τριών νέων πλοίων, των _ΑΛΥΚΗ_, _ΘΕΑΓΕΝΗΣ Ο ΘΑΣΙΟΣ_ και _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ (το τελευταίο _ήδη κατασκευάζεται_ στην Αμαλιάπολη). Από που προέκυψε "ξαφνικά" το _ΑΝΑΞ_ ???

2ον. Πόσα νέα και μεγάλα αμφίπλωρα χωράνε να κατασκευάζονται ταυτόχρονα στην Αμαλιάπολη ??? Ήδη κατασκευάζονται εκεί τρία, τα _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_, _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ και _ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ_. Και τέταρτο ???

3ον. Θα είναι έτοιμο (κατά το δημοσίευμα) στο τέλος του χρόνου ??? Εδώ έχω απάντηση : Αστείο !!!

4ον. Αυτό το ερώτημα δεν το υποβάλλω καν. Για το πόσα πιά δηλαδή πλοία χωράνε στις γραμμές της Θάσου...... Εκεί την έχουμε χάσει τελείως την μπάλα !!!

Διά όλα ταύτα, προσωπικά θα αναμένω κάποια αρμοδιοτέρα επιβεβαίωση του δημοσιεύματος (φωτογραφική ή μη). Μέχρι τότε, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω τίποτα, ακόμα και την (έστω και απίθανη) περίπτωση το αναφερόμενο _ΑΝΑΞ_ να είναι το ήδη υπό κατασκευή _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ (εκατό μέτρα και το ένα και το άλλο), και είτε να μεταφέρθηκε λάθος το όνομα _ΑΝΑΞ_, είτε ακόμα ακόμα και να ......μετονομάστηκε το _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ πριν καν ολοκληρωθεί ώστε .....να έχει ταίρι το _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ_ (λέμε τώρα !!! ).

----------


## pantelis2009

> είτε ακόμα ακόμα και να ......μετονομάστηκε το _ΜΙΝΙΟΝ_ πριν καν ολοκληρωθεί ώστε .....να έχει ταίρι το _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ_ (λέμε τώρα !!! ).


Είσαι πολύ μπροστά φιλαράκι μου. Μόλις τώρα ήρθε το ΜΝΜ που μου έλεγε ότι το *ΜΙΝΙΟΝ* άλλαξε όνομα και έγινε *ΑΝΑΞ.

*Παρακαλώ τους mont να τα κάνουν ....ένα.

----------


## bosses

Πολύ σωστα παιδιά μαντεψατε το Μινιόν άλλαξε όνομα και έγινε Αναξ τα λογια περίτα είστε πολύ μπροστά στην ενημερωση συγχαρητήρια.😉😉

----------


## daywalker

Επρεπε να στείλουν τον ΝΙΚΗΤΗ να δουν την γλύκα  :Razz:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η αγανάκτηση και η κούραση που θα έχουν οι εγκλωβισμένοι δεν δικαιολογεί τέτοιες ανόητες κσι επικίνδυνες πρακτικές μπουκαδορων. Το τυπάκι που προτρέπει σε πετροβολισμο προφανώς εχει έλλειμμα εγκεφαλικής ουσίας. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε οι αρχές να εχουν στείλει αστυνομικές ενισχύσεις για να εξασφαλίσουν την ασφάλεια των ταξιδιωτών και των πληρωμάτων απο επικίνδυνους και γραφικούς.
> Καλά έκανε και έφυγε ο πλοίαρχος.


Το άλλο που λέει "πουτάνες  φασίστες γ...έστε";;;Δλδ αυτός το πάει αλλού.

----------


## Blitz-X

Δυστυχώς έχουμε κακομάθει σαν λαός στην ανομία, στο όνομα μιας κακώς εννοούμενης ελευθερίας, όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι γουστάρει μη σεβόμενος κανέναν και τίποτα. Αυτά ήταν αναμενόμενα να συμβούν και θα έπρεπε το ΛΣ να είχε κατεβάσει ειδικές δυνάμεις στο λιμάνι για αποφυγή επεισοδίων. Για να ήταν αυτοί οι ψευτόμαγκες σε καμιά σοβαρή χώρα (Γερμανία, Αγγλία, ΗΠΑ) και σού 'λεγα αν θα βγάζανε κιχ. Εκεί οι αστυνομικοί και οι λιμενικοί δε χαρίζουν...

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επρεπε να στείλουν τον ΝΙΚΗΤΗ να δουν την γλύκα


Δλδ τι θα γινόταν με το ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυστυχώς έχουμε κακομάθει σαν λαός στην ανομία, στο όνομα μιας κακώς εννοούμενης ελευθερίας, όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι γουστάρει μη σεβόμενος κανέναν και τίποτα. Αυτά ήταν αναμενόμενα να συμβούν και θα έπρεπε το ΛΣ να είχε κατεβάσει ειδικές δυνάμεις στο λιμάνι για αποφυγή επεισοδίων. Για να ήταν αυτοί οι ψευτόμαγκες σε καμιά σοβαρή χώρα (Γερμανία, Αγγλία, ΗΠΑ) και σού 'λεγα αν θα βγάζανε κιχ. Εκεί οι αστυνομικοί και οι λιμενικοί δε χαρίζουν...
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


Εγκρίνω κ επαυξάνω!!,

----------


## gioros

Μη φανει περίεργο αν κληθεί σε απολογία ο πλοιαρχος .Ειναι σύνηθες σε τουτο τον τοπο .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ναξ αναχώρησε εχθές από Αλεξανδρούπολη και ήδη είναι στη Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Μόνο το πλοίο σήμερα στα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Θάσου - Κεραμωτής!

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Απαγορευτικό σήμερα στο νησί και μόνο το ΑΝΑΞ στα δρομολόγια απο το πρωί!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι λοιπόν έχουν βρε παιδιά τα πράγματα…
Όταν περιμένεις να δεις από το AIS που θα πάει το πλοίο, πας και το περιμένεις στην …Ελευσίνα (και παραπληροφορείς και τον κόσμο !!!).
Όταν όμως έχεις πληροφορίες «εκ των έσω», και πληροφορείς σωστά μία ημέρα πριν,  πας και το περιμένεις εκεί που πρέπει !!!
Ας δούμε λοιπόν το ¶ναξ - IMO: 9849708 της εταιρείας Thassos Ferries όταν περνούσε από το Ικόνιο με προορισμό το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την πρώτη του διετία. Ένα πραγματικά υπέροχο πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΑΞ 51 11-01-2020 copy.jpg

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Αναχ-ωρώντας απο τον Πειραιά τον Οκτώβριο του 2021 μετά το πέρας του δεξαμενισμού του

----------

